# Macintosh LC



## nightbringer (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, je suis un simple PCuser et je n'aime pas trop apple d'habitude, mais s'il y a bien une chose sur laquelle on sera tous d'accord, c'est le charme absolu de leurs vieilles machines...
Et justement: je viens de tomber dans un tas de PC destinés à la poubelle, sur un magnifique macintosh LC parfaitement conservé, avec écran et clavier (pas de souris, malheureusement)
et c'est là que se posent quelques problèmes:
-le speaker fait un bruit bizarre (style vieille radio militaire cherchant une fréquence), est-ce inquiétant?
-le mac boote sans problème, et l'affichage fonctionne, même si la couleur ne semble pas marcher toujours, est-ce grave, de même?
-enfin, je n'ai pas récupéré de souris... Y a-t-il un moyen d'utiliser une autre souris en PS/2 sur cet ordinateur, et si non, y a-t-il un quelconque tuto quelque part indiquant comment l'utiliser au clavier? (je n'ai même pas réussi à ouvrir un dossier ^^)

Merci d'avance à tous ceux qui voudraient bien daigner m'aider


----------



## LC475 (18 Juillet 2009)

Si ça t'intéresse, j'ai un carton de souris adb


----------



## nightbringer (18 Juillet 2009)

Oui, ca m'intéresserait fortement 

combien?


----------



## LC475 (19 Juillet 2009)

Tu me fais parvenir une enveloppe affranchie et je te la renvoie avec une ou deux souris 



Note du modo : A toutes fins utiles, je te rappelle que les nioubes avec moins de 10 messages au compteur ne peuvent envoyer de MP* qu'aux modos ou admins, donc, si ce n'est déjà fait, bien entendu, il faut que tu prennes toi même l'initiative de lui envoyer tes coordonnées par MP*, tu peux également lui donner une idée du poids pour lequel il devra prévoir l'affranchissement  !

(*) à l'intention de nightbringer ,  (okazou) : MP = Message Personnel, surveille ta boite de réception dans ton tableau de bord ou en tête des pages du forum


----------



## nightbringer (3 Août 2009)

LC475: comme je ne peux pas te MP je te le dis ici

alors pour l'affranchissement, autre solution que le colissimo, il y a la lettre max & ou 2 qui devrait suffire pour une souris à 3.15 ou  4.15&#8364; 

note au modo: merci pour l'info


----------



## lercat (3 Août 2009)

Tu peux utiliser les raccourcis clavier et te promener dans tout le LC.
Pomme o pour ouvrir un dossier ou lancer une application,
Pomme w pour fermer une fenêtre,
Pomme q pour quitter

Si tu as internet sur un autre ordi, tu peux trouver à foison tous ces raccourcis.

Pour le problème de la couleur, cela peut venir de la pile lithium installée à l'intérieur et qui doit être fatiguée. En la changeant, tu n'auras plus de problème vidéo.

Bonne continuation


----------



## nightbringer (3 Août 2009)

bon je viens de le ressortir pour tester les raccourcis de lercat et puis là, maintenant.. plus rien :'(
il s'allume bien, mais rien à l'écran, et si je rebranche le speakerj'ai pas le "douuum" de démarrage.

le disque dur a l'air de travailler.

quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2009)

C'est quel modèle de LC que tu as ?

Sinon tu es dans quelle région ?


----------



## nightbringer (4 Août 2009)

c'est un modèle avec ce qui semble une upgrade ram de je ne sais pas combien, et le disque dur est vraisemblablement de 40Mo.
Je suis sur Sarreguemines


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Août 2009)

nightbringer a dit:


> c'est un modèle avec ce qui semble une upgrade ram de je ne sais pas combien, et le disque dur est vraisemblablement de 40Mo.
> Je suis sur Sarreguemines



Melaure, pour ce qui est du modèle, je suppose qu'il s'agit d'un LC, puisque c'est ce qu'il dit depuis le début, et que sur cette série, le nom du modèle est inscrit sur la face avant !

nightbringer, le modèle écrit sur la face avant, ça peut être :

- LC
- LC II
- LC III
- LC III+
- LC 475
- LC 630

dans ton cas, je suppose qu'il s'agit du premier de la liste !


----------



## melaure (4 Août 2009)

Certes mais j'ai souvent vu des gens parler de LC comme nom générique de toute la gamme, aussi je demande 

Est-ce que le ventilateur de l'alim démarre ?


----------



## nightbringer (4 Août 2009)

je confirme que c'est bien un LC tout court (je comprends évidemment la demande de précision, pour moi c'était clair que c'était un LC premier du nom donc j'ai répondu à l'intérieur de cette gamme  )

pour le ventilateur, je ne suis pas sur de comprendre correctement la question; il n'y a pas de ventilateur dans l'alimentation, mais il y a un ventilateur pour tout le mac, et celui là démarre bien


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2009)

Ok donc c'est pas l'alim qui est morte 

Bon peut-être que la CG a un soucis et qu'il n'était pas pour rien à la benne 

Tu as pas enlevé la VRAM (256 Ko d'origine mais on peut mettre une 512) ?


----------



## nightbringer (5 Août 2009)

c'est bien simple, tout ce qui est slot ou port ou machins, c'est occupé  (à part le slot d'extension 30 ou 40 pins qui n'est pas un slot qui ressemble à un slot de puce ou de ram)


il a du être envoyé à la poubelle à cause du bruit du speaker, ca faisait vraiment peur ^^ et sinon, simplement le changement de matériel (1 fois en 20 ans ils y ont quand même droit ^^)

je précise que c'est un miraculé, en quelque sorte, le type qui a aidé le concierge à vider la salle c'était mon frère, et il m'a raconté comment ils se le sont balancé dans les escaliers... s'ils savaient :'(


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2009)

Bien dommage, ils l'ont cogné alors ?

Le port libre c'est donc le PDS. Sur le mien j'ai mis une carte sonnet Presto Plus (68040/66, 32 Mo de RAM et Ethernet 10).

Un faut contact sur une barrette ou alors une puce qui a pas supportée le traitement, difficile à dire là.


----------



## LC475 (5 Août 2009)

Si ça t'intéresse, j'ai un LC475 qui fonctionne


----------



## nightbringer (6 Août 2009)

LC475 a dit:


> Si ça t'intéresse, j'ai un LC475 qui fonctionne


non meric ca ne m'intéresse, je n'ai pas réellement la volonté de switcher, ni de me lancer dans une collection (pas assez de place dans ma chambre ^^) mais j'ai juste eu un coup de chance ponctuel.
Par contre j'en ai retiré un écran qui semblait fonctionnel, aux sifflements près..
je sais pas trop. Le disque dur (seule pièce mécanique "sensible") ne fait de bruit particulier typique d'un DD HS, et puis le reste n'a pas de trace de chocs :/ (rien de défoncé, etc..)

Le fait que tout soit en radless emmpêche l'écrasement d'un processeur quelconque. Quelqu'un aurait un lien vers une photo qui explique quelle puce correspond à quoi (jamais touché une telle machine avant, et puis j'ai juste pu identifier la ram SIMM parce que c'est commun PC-Mac) pour voir s'il n'y en a pas que je peux enlever pour test?


----------

